# Nirvana's northern lights outdoor?



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 29, 2008)

I have read nothing but things saying how northern lights is best for indoors, but what im wondering is how it would do outdoors! Has anyone done it? What month does harvest occur i cant seem to find how fast it matures outdoors >_< Is it sep?


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 29, 2008)

neone? 8(


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

..of course it will do well OD ethan. NL is reputable as an "easy" to grow strain. 
Likely to finish in late Sept-mid October.. IMO


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks mang.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

From the looks of my NL if it was outdoors it would be a monster. Imo, it would do great!


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 3, 2008)

Damz im worried that my new england climate wont work. End of sept is pushin it  around here.


----------



## FlamingGooch (May 3, 2008)

Ethan-2.6- said:
			
		

> Damz im worried that my new england climate wont work. End of sept is pushin it  around here.



Yea I'm from the northeast as well and I'm having the same worries. I only have time to grow over my summer break from school and its not really a lot of time. I'm thinking of picking low ryder or early girl for my first grow as they mature the quickest.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

The ladies would be fine as long as it didn't frost on them outside. I would say that you should be ok. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 4, 2008)

I grew NL outside last year and she did fantastic ... she is one fine lady outside ...

.... I plan to grow her outside again this year ... 

I put out an 8 in clone the first of June and by mid-sept. she was 4 ft.:hubba:


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 4, 2008)

hey i used nirvana's NL last year too, they were 3 ft tall within 2months. dont kno when they finish tho, i never seen them into bud, but they were the healthiest of all i had. 

nice pics BTW that looked well hidden.


----------



## benamucc (May 4, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I put out an 8 in clone the first of June and by mid-sept. she was 4 ft.:hubba:


 
What is this growing in a patch of?  Do you know?  AWESOME cover!!


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2008)

This is Northern lights after the first clip of the biggest buds.  i gave this plant to a friend of mine last year, it got so big that two people could not put thier arms around it.  It came in at 60-65 into flower.  It was the first plant he harvested.  the smoke was outstanding.  So yes..he harvested in September.


----------



## maineharvest (May 4, 2008)

Im in New England too and Ive always harvested in late october.  And thats with Indica strains.   Its been a long time since ive grown outdoors but ive got my clones all ready to go this year. 

 Am I harvesting late or are you guys choppin yours down early?


----------



## Old Toby (May 4, 2008)

I love to grow NL's, I've grown them twice so far.....
WARNING NL's are quite prone to budrot so watch out for that when they start to bud.....
Good luck with the grow


----------



## GrowRebel (May 4, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> What is this growing in a patch of?  Do you know?  AWESOME cover!!



:ciao:Nothing more than a common weed(tall grass) in the area ... it gets pretty tall and provides great cover ... 

I didn't have any problems with bud rot what so ever ... but you have to wash the ladies down before bringing them in to get all the creepy crawly critters of her ...:shocked::ccc:


----------



## GrowRebel (May 4, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Am I harvesting late or are you guys choppin yours down early?



For me I'm going by the trichomes ... when they are mostly cloudy with a hint of amber then they are coming in.:hubba:

I may let a couple get amber for the couch lock effect ... :giggle:

I can't wait ... just came in from digging out some of the holes for the clones ... 7 healthy clones ... and 3 that became stunted due to bad soil ... they are very small and their only hope is being put in good soil ... the biggest pot I use indoors in a gallon.  There are already in that ... I put as much of the good soil in the bottom of the pot as possible, but they need to be comdpletely transplanted in good soil ... I've nothing to lose and so much to gain so in the ground they go.  So that will be 11 plants this year.  

I'm so excited ... and I just can't hide it!:watchplant::dancing:


----------

